# Mooch: Fake LG HE2 Alert!



## Alex (19/5/16)

Fake LG HE2 Alert! https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/

submitted 8 hours ago * by Mooch315

There are now fake LG HE2's being delivered to shops. James Reeves of Vapors, Inc. was kind enough to send me two of the fakes to help put the word out. Thank you sir!

They also received fake HG2's in the same shipment so still be on the lookout for those!

Here some info on the fakes...


It omits "LG" from the start of the model number, the first line of characters on the wrap. The fake just says "DBHE21865".


The top contact is larger than any LG top contact.


The top cap seal, under the insulator ring, is blue and not the milky white it should be.


The metal cans of the fakes don't have the tooling marks near the top that the real ones do. The fakes are smooth-sided.


Its performance is lousy. Even a 10A discharge sends the voltage plummeting.


Its internal resistance is over 70mOhms versus the approximately 25mOhms internal resistance of a genuine HE2.

Here are some pictures:

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## johan (20/5/16)

Alex said:


> Fake LG HE2 Alert!
> 
> submitted 8 hours ago * by Mooch315
> 
> ...




I've tested a couple for a Belfast outlet during last week, and they were all fake; internal resistance were on average >75 milli-ohms and capacity <1900mAh. With only 8.5A load we saw a temperature of 57 degrees C on these fakes - I think we're going to see a lot of fakes flooding the e-cigarette and flashlight markets. Suggest vendor's should get authenticity certificates with order and insist on penalty clauses with their respective suppliers. Needless to say that these fakes are dangerous.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## JakesSA (20/5/16)

Amen to that..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

